# Mac Keyboard an normalen PC ?



## DLDS (14. Mai 2002)

Aloha

Mich würde mal intressieren ob man eine *Apple Pro Tastatur* an einen normalen PC anschliessen kann und ob diese voll funktionsfähig ist ? 

Denn die sehen ja echt um paar ecken stylisher aus als so ne graue Cherry  
Oder kennt jemand andere für den PC Konzipierte Tastaturen welche ein solches Design haben ?

Gruss, Dennis


----------



## Trymon (14. Mai 2002)

Was für einen Anschluss haben den apple Tastaturen? Bei nem USB oder PS/2 Anschluss könnte ich mir Vorstellen das die Tastatur funktioniert. Ich kenne die Tastatur nicht aber wenn noch zusatzknöpfe angebracht sin müssen noch die entsprechenden Treiber installiert werden damit diese auch aktiv sind. Schau doch mal beim Hersteller auf der Homepage nach ob da etwas von PC Unterstützung steht.


----------



## drash (14. Mai 2002)

das geht!!


----------

